# Probiotic...which one?



## annabelle00 (May 30, 2013)

There's a whole list of them here

http://www.tubby.co.nz/search/?category=0&keywords=ProBios


http://www.tubby.co.nz/search/?category=0&keywords=bene+bac


http://www.tubby.co.nz/product/Bene-Bac-Plus-Small-Animal-Powder-3-4-Ounce-0020279995746-B002LV588U/
This one says hamster milk?


http://www.tubby.co.nz/product/CBB-Digestive-Health-Yellow-Pellet-8-Ounce-0851100000816-B004TMACK8/
I would probably have to mix this with his other food...?


Which one would be suitable for rabbits?


----------



## majorv (May 30, 2013)

The easiest to use are the ones you don't have to mix. Both Probios and Benebac will work fine (in your first two links). Get the small animal/pet product, and the syringe (with gel) is easiest to use. It has a ring that turns and you use that to dose by.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (May 30, 2013)

I've used (or attempted to use) both Probios and Benebac. I say "attempted" because they would take the benebac just fine but the Probios-I couldn't get them into them for anything. Both buns take Benebac wonderfully in mashed up banana or in some applesauce. The Probios though-though wouldn't touch it or let the syringe near their mouth when I tried forcing it that way.


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (May 31, 2013)

annabelle00 said:


> There's a whole list of them here
> 
> http://www.tubby.co.nz/search/?category=0&keywords=ProBios
> 
> ...


---islander,eh??--check out your neighborhood farming supply store,--you will find probotics for horses,--should include lagamorphs-(same digestive tract)--are we reinforcing good bacteria due to antibiotic meds..??--http://www.medirabbit.com -this link will take the guess work out..--as just a general maintenance program -??--I don,t do that so check the link and watch the poops and cecotropes,---we also share the pacific ring of fire--sincerely james waller :humour:


----------



## annabelle00 (May 31, 2013)

james waller said:


> ---islander,eh??--check out your neighborhood farming supply store,--you will find probotics for horses,--should include lagamorphs-(same digestive tract)--are we reinforcing good bacteria due to antibiotic meds..??--http://www.medirabbit.com -this link will take the guess work out..--as just a general maintenance program -??--I don,t do that so check the link and watch the poops and cecotropes,---we also share the pacific ring of fire--sincerely james waller :humour:




 injury recovery actually, he's lost a lot of muscle and gas problems/weak digestion...hasn't been drinking water either. I might also check for a uti as his pee has been a bit pasty...but that might just be immobility.

The small animal one says they put hamster milk is that ok for rabbits? benebac plus for small animals


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Jun 1, 2013)

annabelle00 said:


> injury recovery actually, he's lost a lot of muscle and gas problems/weak digestion...hasn't been drinking water either. I might also check for a uti as his pee has been a bit pasty...but that might just be immobility.
> 
> The small animal one says they put hamster milk is that ok for rabbits? benebac plus for small animals


---negative on any dairy products,,more harm than good ..--for gas use infant simethicone,-listen to the gi tract for loud gurgling first..--lots of grasses-ie.timothy,orchard,,--meloxicam for pain-(nsaid)-lots of water,--watch the poops,fecal and cecotrope http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/poop.html --and check out http://www.medirabbit.com these two links will help--I am sorry your bun has suffered an injury,,--r.o.l library also will help---if not eating--weight is important,--weigh daily 3x--feed critical care with probotics,---please lets us know how it goes,--sincerely james waller :bunnyheart:nod:magicwand:


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 2, 2013)

I would stay away from the one with hamster milk added. I am not sure what the composition of hamster milk is, ie if it contains lactose which is not well digested by rabbits. However it's a bit weird and most people have had success with BeneBac and ProBios.


----------



## annabelle00 (Jun 3, 2013)

Cool! Thanks!
I bought the Benebac Pet Gel 15 gram. Don't have/know any farm supply store's here/near by that have them so I had to get them off that site 
..A bit expensive but it should be ok for short term.


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Aug 10, 2013)

annabelle00 said:


> injury recovery actually, he's lost a lot of muscle and gas problems/weak digestion...hasn't been drinking water either. I might also check for a uti as his pee has been a bit pasty...but that might just be immobility.
> 
> The small animal one says they put hamster milk is that ok for rabbits? benebac plus for small animals


--./NO dairy products,-it was once thought rabbits could benefit from them but it has been proven wrong thing to do.!!--infant simethicone for gas problems-this will reduce gas thus reducing the intestinal pain-there is a non steroid antiinflamitory drug (nsaid)-meloxicam,or metacam-(rabbits have declined eating when in pain)--offer water in a small clear bowl and a water bottle,,)(always offer grasses,ie timothy,orchard,etc.--monitor all habits and behavior closely,and using a small digital scale-(kilograms)--weigh accordingly-before and after syringe feeding --I have had problems with benebac paste,--hopefully your nearest farm supply store-or-exotic dvm veterinarian,s office has the powered probotics and a product for emergency feeding with syringe//-oxbow is a company which sells everything,but it is all mail order and you (annabelle)donot have the time to spare-if/when you get the chance check out the website http://www.medirabbit.com --I hope some or all of this will help her,you must be attentive for any of this to work well,,--sincerely james waller :bouquet::rabbithop:England:


----------



## annabelle00 (Aug 10, 2013)

james waller said:


> --./NO dairy products,-it was once thought rabbits could benefit from them but it has been proven wrong thing to do.!!--infant simethicone for gas problems-this will reduce gas thus reducing the intestinal pain-there is a non steroid antiinflamitory drug (nsaid)-meloxicam,or metacam-(rabbits have declined eating when in pain)--offer water in a small clear bowl and a water bottle,,)(always offer grasses,ie timothy,orchard,etc.--monitor all habits and behavior closely,and using a small digital scale-(kilograms)--weigh accordingly-before and after syringe feeding --I have had problems with benebac paste,--hopefully your nearest farm supply store-or-exotic dvm veterinarian,s office has the powered probotics and a product for emergency feeding with syringe//-oxbow is a company which sells everything,but it is all mail order and you (annabelle)donot have the time to spare-if/when you get the chance check out the website http://www.medirabbit.com --I hope some or all of this will help her,you must be attentive for any of this to work well,,--sincerely james waller :bouquet::rabbithop:England:



His gas problems and pasty urine were due all due to immobility I started some stretches which simulate hopping and that got his system going from there he's been going at it along with the help of the cart. 

The vet called his condition muscle atrophy (loss of muscle mass) which affects his left leg leaving him unable to pick himself up.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## annabelle00 (Aug 10, 2013)

I am looking for exercises which help with weight and balance at the moment.


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Aug 12, 2013)

your first post appears to be may 30th,2013---wow,--ok...check the r.o.l library--if nothing --won,t hurt to check out medirabbit or house of rabbits-websites,,--as far as handicap rabbits the best idea I have seen is the cart--the feet-legs muscles,hips-tendons must be all used together --if possible.!--now you must also deal with pain and inflammation of all concerned this is where the metacam-or meloxicam are to be used -either ask the exotic dvm for meds or get online info rabbit safe meds and utilize the online dr sharks dosage calculator for meds if the vet doesn,t know-//-some vets would rather die than divulge information---is your vet open to rabbit spinal radiographs--check pricing--this might be headsup for a spinal injury--I,m praying this is a short time thing--for her sake,,--sincerely james waller--:bambiandthumper:rose::rose::anotherbun:hug::headflick::love::love::bouquet::bouquet:


----------



## annabelle00 (Sep 22, 2013)

james waller said:


> your first post appears to be may 30th,2013---wow,--ok...check the r.o.l library--if nothing --won,t hurt to check out medirabbit or house of rabbits-websites,,--as far as handicap rabbits the best idea I have seen is the cart--the feet-legs muscles,hips-tendons must be all used together --if possible.!--now you must also deal with pain and inflammation of all concerned this is where the metacam-or meloxicam are to be used -either ask the exotic dvm for meds or get online info rabbit safe meds and utilize the online dr sharks dosage calculator for meds if the vet doesn,t know-//-some vets would rather die than divulge information---is your vet open to rabbit spinal radiographs--check pricing--this might be headsup for a spinal injury--I,m praying this is a short time thing--for her sake,,--sincerely james waller--:bambiandthumper:rose::rose::anotherbun:hug::headflick::love::love::bouquet::bouquet:



Hi

Thanks so much for the advice...he passed away unfortunately from stasis. It was too late before I noticed it...he stopped moving around as much. He most likely had some nerve damage left. I was giving him willow which helped him keep moving as vets would not give metacam. He could not stand up on his own even when on medication...

Also it was a pelvic fracture which healed but muscle atrophy and nerve damage was still there.
He did have gut issues from the immobility


----------

